# Monitor Audio Silver



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anybody know where a person would be able to buy the Monitor Audio Silver series speakers ID in Canada? A friend of mine wants to go 5.1 and already has the Monitor audio Silver RX6 for is mains. Do they even sell Internet direct?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

No authorized Monitor Audio products are Internet direct.

National Audio Video Ltd.
14216 Stony Plain Road
Edmonton, Alberta, T5N 3R3
780/454-4288

Audio Video Unlimited
46 Boulder Boulevard
Stony Plain, Alberta, T7Z 1V7
780/963-3119


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Jay, Thats what I feared. I already am aware of those two locations. National is only a 5 min drive from my house. Just find their prices high compared to on line suppliers of competitors products.


----------

